
Firefox 16 adds more developer muscle, but Mac OS features lag  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/firefox-16-adds-more-developer-muscle-but-mac-os-features-lag/
======
Stoosh
Fn + Shift + F2 to open Developer Command Line, quite clunky and an awkward
shortcut at that.

